# Submarine aircraft carriers



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Back when Reagan started his first term. The department of defense proposed a submarine aircraft carrier.

I was working at a DOD site and saw some of the chatter about this.

Did anybody else have involvement with this and know what designs came forth?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The FBI will be ringing your bell in about an hour.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I've always been fascinated by submarine aircraft carriers since I was a kid. The Japanese had a massive sub that could launch airplanes near the end of the Second World War. Does anybody know if there are model kits of this out?

Sean
http://www.mcfergesondvd.com/


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

SJF said:


> I've always been fascinated by submarine aircraft carriers since I was a kid. The Japanese had a massive sub that could launch airplanes near the end of the Second World War. Does anybody know if there are model kits of this out?


 It's 1:700, though.

I should try scratchbuilding my SSCVN design. Probably 1:720, to go with my _Nimitz_ build.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Saw an interesting doc on the Japanese sub-carriers recently. In the days following the surrender, we gathered them all together for inspection. But we didn't want the Russians to know about them, and when it looked like they might find out, we _sank _them - ALL of them, right there on the spot. A dive expedition recently found them (hence the History Channel special).


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

SJF said:


> I've always been fascinated by submarine aircraft carriers since I was a kid. The Japanese had a massive sub that could launch airplanes near the end of the Second World War. Does anybody know if there are model kits of this out?
> 
> Sean
> http://www.mcfergesondvd.com/


That sub was impressive. They had the aircraft hooked to umbulicales to keep the engine oil hot and ready for quick start. I think they wanted to be able to surface, launch and submurse within 15 minutes.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I like the idea of submarine launched aircraft. It would be the perfect defense weapon against UFOs!


----------



## desertrat90 (Feb 7, 2005)

I suspect it would be quite hard for the plane to land if sub is underwater or what not but it seems to have those things on the bottom that float on water, what are they called?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Floats.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:lol: :lol: :lol: rr


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Other than the Japanese subs with aircraft, the French _Surcouf_ had a hanger, a plane, and some big honking guns in a turret:

http://ahoy.tk-jk.net/macslog/FrenchSubmarineSurcoufthe.html

And nobody knows (or will admit to knowing) what really did happen to her....


----------

